# First Cycle Test E Beastdrol



## mindfreak87 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,
I am 24 6'0 197lbs and I just started my first cycle 3 days ago of Test E and Beastdrol.

1-3 Beastdrol 10/20/20
1-10 Test E 500mg/w  (250 Mon/250 Thurs)
3-12 HCG 250iu e5d
12-15 Clomid 50/50/50/50
Inhibit-E and Toco 8 on hand.

I also have 30ml of 2.5mg/ml of Letro on hand
and 80 tabs of 20mg Nolva on hand.

My question is should i add Nolva to the PCT with clomid or is pointless?

Also, do i really need an AI? I have letro but i am only going to use it in case of gyno. But i see everyone running Aromasin throughout their cycle.. I was looking into it but it is way out of my budget.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm running this exact same cycle, but I'm running the test for 12 weeks, and I bumped to 650 a couple weeks ago. I would suggest running the SD at 20 from the start. Arimidex is a better AI than aromasin IMO, and usually a little bit cheaper. I would def say you should have some on hand, there's a very good chance you will need it. I tried holding off as long as possible, but I don't want tits, so I ended up starting it at .5mg EOD around week 5 and have been fine since, no hindrance in gains or anything.

I would do clomid at 100, 75, 50, 50, but you will probably recover fine the way you have it. The HCG on cycle will probably make PCT easier for you. Nolva in PCT won't hurt you, but I would just use the money to buy more clomid and do a taper.

But DO NOT start this without an AI on hand.


----------



## mindfreak87 (Feb 23, 2011)

I actually already started. Been taking 10mg every morning of Beastdrol for 3 days now.

Yeah people on other forums were saying to bump it to 20 as well. As far as Test E goes.. I have enough on hand for a longer cycle i was thinking about bumping up test after 7-8 weeks, but i will see how i react till then.

I did get Letro for gyno but it seems to be used for extreme cases since it is apparently lot stronger than aromasin. 

I will get some liquid dex soon.


----------



## james-27 (Feb 23, 2011)

> Arimidex is a better AI than aromasin



This is 100% false.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 23, 2011)

We can have a discussion if the OP doesn't mind. Post your viewpoints and I'll post mine.

Effective dose is .5 mg's, so it's much more effective mg for mg than aromasin, which is dosed at 25 mg's. I know that's pointless, but it's stronger.

It's been shown to lower estrogen by about 50%, and increase test by about 58%. That makes for a very comfortable level of estrogen suppression. Not much worry about libido or joints. Aromasin, on the other hand, suppresses estrogen by about 80%, making sides much more prevalent. 

IMO if arimidex isn't doing the job, you should just use the letro, but why put up with terribly low estrogen levels for your ENTIRE cycle when you could be perfectly fine warding off estro related sides by choosing arimidex?


----------



## mindfreak87 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok so i got me some Arimidex found a good deal from one of the sponsors on here.

You guys are saying hold off till i notice any sides or just take it anyway as a precaution?


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 23, 2011)

It's debatable. If you want to be on the safer side just go ahead with .5 mg EOD. Some say that lowering estrogen hinders strength and mass gains. But the 50% or so that arimidex will lower it won't hurt you too much..may actually help with keeping libido raging. I waited, but now that I'm on it the only thing I've noticed is my libido might be up a bit. Still gaining like crazy.


----------



## mich29 (Feb 23, 2011)

mindfreak87 said:


> Hi,
> I am 24 6'0 197lbs and I just started my first cycle 3 days ago of Test E and Beastdrol.
> 
> 1-3 Beastdrol 10/20/20
> ...



you should be fine with the clomid its great you have novla on hand though. keep letro on hand just in case of gyno issues.I've never used Aromasin so I can't comment on it ,letro has worked great for me. no need for inhibit e at all.


----------



## mindfreak87 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok... after reading all these threads about Gyno.. my nipples are starting to itch. 


It cant be from the Test since i just did my 2nd shot ... hopefully its just in my head.


----------



## mindfreak87 (Feb 24, 2011)

Did my second shot today... in my left delt. This one for some reason bled more than my glute shot.

Nothing major but  i think its alright now just had me paranoid for few hours.


Not feeling much yet just a good pump.. maybe from the beastdrol?


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 24, 2011)

don't psych yourself out about the gyno. it's common for people to start staring at their nipples and fucking with them all the time until they're positive they have gyno and they have to stop their cycle ASAP. You will know if it starts to develop. You can always just start your AI now.

I had an injection bleed like crazy last night, come to find out it happens. no biggie. keep on truckin.


----------



## mich29 (Feb 24, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> don't psych yourself out about the gyno. it's common for people to start staring at their nipples and fucking with them all the time until they're positive they have gyno and they have to stop their cycle ASAP. You will know if it starts to develop. You can always just start your AI now.
> 
> I had an injection bleed like crazy last night, come to find out it happens. no biggie. keep on truckin.



I agree with this^^^^^


----------



## mindfreak87 (Feb 26, 2011)

Did my 2nd shot in the delt on thursday. Been 3 days it is so sore now. I will have my arimidex on Wednesday this week so i will start on that. 

Till then i am just going to take Nolva 20mg everynight.


----------



## mich29 (Feb 26, 2011)

mindfreak87 said:


> Did my 2nd shot in the delt on thursday. Been 3 days it is so sore now. I will have my arimidex on Wednesday this week so i will start on that.
> 
> Till then i am just going to take Nolva 20mg everynight.



yea just dose that till your arm comes in.


----------



## mindfreak87 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well i am up 5 pounds so far.. Most likely water weight from Beastdrol..

Might be dropping beastdrol.. its making me so ffuckin tired. 

Everyones saying to up the carbs.. i am eating 440g of carbs a day.. 

Ill try it out for few more days. 

Patiently waiting to feel the effects of Test.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 28, 2011)

You can't be afraid of carbs on AAS. Especially SD. I'm getting 500g on a bad day.


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 28, 2011)

mindfreak87 said:


> Well i am up 5 pounds so far.. Most likely water weight from Beastdrol..
> 
> Might be dropping beastdrol.. its making me so ffuckin tired.
> 
> ...


 The Beast will give you sick strength gains and weights gain that are nuts! 

But what is your diet like? IMO, carbs should only be high enough to provide you with energy for the workouts. The remaining amount of calories come from protein and healthy fats.


----------



## mich29 (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree def get your carbs in it will help alot.


----------



## mindfreak87 (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess you guys were right or my body was just getting used to the beast. 

I upped my carbs by adding more rice and pasta. I started off at 195 pounds on the morning of my first test shot and first beast pill. I am on day 13 and i am up to 203 pounds.

Not sure how much of it is water but it feels great so far. I am sure it has also got to do with my diet. I am eating over 4K on the days i have work and school.... and on my off days i dont even know.

Just need to maintain this after the cycle. 

But right now everything seems to be going great.


----------



## mindfreak87 (Mar 2, 2011)

This is my diet.. on the days i work.


I try to keep it the same everyday except for on off days.. i eat whatever then.

Meal 1:

4 large eggs 
2 Wheat toasts
2 Cups Oatmeal in 8oz 2% Milk



Meal 2Work - take a 5 minute break
8oz 2% Milk
1 scoop Vanilla Ice cream
2 Tbsp Peanut Butter
1 scoop ON Whey
1 cup Oats




Meal 3Lunch Break

8oz Chicken Breast 
2 Cup white rice
Handful of Broccolis
8oz 2% Milk
handful of almonds..

Meal 4: (Work - 5min break)

2 Tbsp Peanut Butter
1 Cup oats
ON WHey 1 scoop
8oz. 2% Milk
1 banana

Meal 5: (Right before shift ends)
3 Servings Cottage Cheese
1 serving of canned pineapple
Peanut Butter n Jelly Sandwich (on the drive home)
Meal 6: (Couple hours later)

1/2lb Ground beef 80/20 or Chicken Breasts
2 Cups white rice or Tortillas (Tacos).
16oz 2% Milk

Meal 7: (Right before bed)

2 Servings of Cottage Cheese
with Banana or Pineapples.


Last time i checked i used myfitnesscalc app on my fone came about 4350 cals.


----------



## Sinner39 (Mar 2, 2011)

I planning on running the same thing.


----------



## mich29 (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like your doing well bro keep killin shit


----------



## mindfreak87 (Mar 26, 2011)

So just ended week 5 of my cycle and I am up 19 pounds so far. 
Had to deal with some bloat and what it seemed like gyno issues but nolva Wade took care of it. 
Diet is steady at 4000-4500 cals per day. 
Getting some acne now nothing major.  Really oily scalp and back n shoulders. 

Hcg ar 500iu is maintaining the testes even though I think they did get a little smaller.

Hopefully therr is more left in this cycle for me.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## sulli174 (Mar 26, 2011)

you might want to replace the white rice with brown rice,pharro aka(wheat berries )cashay, bugar wheat,or quinoa pretty much anything that isn't moddified or refined.the nuitrient value is just so much higher. kinda like eating whole wheat bread instead of white bread.


----------



## mindfreak87 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah I tried brown rice for a bit I just can't eat it. White rice I can eat all day everyday that's why I stick to it. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mich29 (Mar 26, 2011)

mindfreak87 said:


> So just ended week 5 of my cycle and I am up 19 pounds so far.
> Had to deal with some bloat and what it seemed like gyno issues but nolva Wade took care of it.
> Diet is steady at 4000-4500 cals per day.
> Getting some acne now nothing major.  Really oily scalp and back n shoulders.
> ...



great news here bro


----------



## BBeast (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice, sounds like the Beast worked well for you.


----------



## mindfreak87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Welll im on my last week of PCT and i was up 26 pounds right after cycle have lost 4 pounds so far.. but also a lot leaner.

So so far good 22lb gain hopefully won't lose much more than this by the end of this week.


----------



## BBeast (Jun 12, 2011)

mindfreak87 said:


> Welll im on my last week of PCT and i was up 26 pounds right after cycle have lost 4 pounds so far.. but also a lot leaner.
> 
> So so far good 22lb gain hopefully won't lose much more than this by the end of this week.



Awesome man, that's some siick gains!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 13, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## mindfreak87 (Jun 15, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Any update?



Well havn't lost any weight at all and have upped my calories.

Pct will be done in a couple days... 
but my nipples have gotten extremely sensitive and itchy. 

Other than that everything good lol.


----------



## BBeast (Jun 17, 2011)

mindfreak87 said:


> So just ended week 5 of my cycle and I am up 19 pounds so far.
> Had to deal with some bloat and what it seemed like gyno issues but nolva Wade took care of it.
> Diet is steady at 4000-4500 cals per day.
> Getting some acne now nothing major.  Really oily scalp and back n shoulders.
> ...



Damn bro sounds like a damn good run!!!


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

Beastdrol is an AWESOME product!  All of the Mr Supps products are great.  When they have their sale soon, I am going to stock the F up, especially with Beastdrol!!!  Great job!


----------

